# How not to apply for a job in Dubai



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

How not to apply for a job in Dubai | The Blog Dubai | The Dubai Life.com |

Read from top to bottom - funny stuff. 

I apologise if this has been posted before. 

Hamish


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

That is just great hahaha..


----------



## Ian_Sonsgblade (Dec 4, 2008)

*seriously?*



Hamish said:


> How not to apply for a job in Dubai | The Blog Dubai | The Dubai Life.com |
> 
> Read from top to bottom - funny stuff.
> 
> ...


Okay,i read and....seriously,are there really people like this? Man,i'd been be grateful if i even got a reply..and this person goes all out to have a verbal war with the creative partner..oy vey!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

bullying potential employers works wonder to get jobs here! that's how i got mine!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes Izzy, but wearing thigh high boots and cracking a whip while dressed in a rubber catwoman suit doesn't really count.

FFS I'd give you a job if you came in wearing that....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Yes Izzy, but wearing thigh high boots and cracking a whip while dressed in a rubber catwoman suit doesn't really count.
> 
> FFS I'd give you a job if you came in wearing that....


A job as what!!! I don't think that they issue employment visas for what you have in mind!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh I think the title would be "Senior _Vice _President, Rubber Products" Or something like that.... 

Pay's crap but the perks are amazing.....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh I think the title would be "Senior _Vice _President, Rubber Products" Or something like that....
> 
> Pay's crap but the perks are amazing.....


LOL

oh boy thats not the kind of bullying i was talking about but you just gave me a few ideas!!

Rubbermaid, here comes your new Global Marketing VP

My first change will be a branding refresh, from Rubbermaid to Rubber Maid!!

wicked!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone got any tissues....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyone got any tissues....


errr... what are u gonna do with those tissues???!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> errr... what are u gonna do with those tissues???!!


You really don't want me to answer that do you izzy.....


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay what is with the forum today, wow were are certainly on a roll. 

Oh and Izzy if you really need to ask about the tissues then we need to have a chat babe cause it’s obviously been a REALLY long time. ;-P


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yeh lets talk tonight cos i am traumatised after reading about andy and his tissues.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

hehehehehe will have to make it a very interesting chat, good enough to keep you occupied and distracted on your very long 28 hour around the world (pretty much) trip home


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And I'll only need a VERY small packet....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Aaannnnnddd back to the original subject matter... 


That link is a true story, but happened several years ago. 



-


----------

